# Raspberry Pi 3 gekauft, was jetzt?



## PhoenixEX (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Info: ich bin ein Anfänger und bräuchte deswegen immer eine einfache Erklärung insbesonders bei Fachbegriffen.
Aja mit Linux kenn ich mich auch nicht aus, will aber mich in Zukunft intensiver damit beschäftigen

Ich habe mir neulich erst den RPI3 gekauft
ich habe die Raspbian Dekstop Version heruntergeladen auf meine SD Karte geflasht und anschließend mein RPI3 gestartet.
Als das funktioniert hat, habe ich auch die Einstellungen wie Timezone,Tastatur und Sprache verändert.
Meine Frage jetzt:

was sollte ich dringendes noch tuen?
Müssen eventuell Programme installiert werden

Wenn ja, wie tue ich das

Ich danke euch
MfG


----------



## tobse2056 (6. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie fehlt der Grund warum du den RPi gekauft hast. was hast du denn vor damit anzustellen?


----------



## PhoenixEX (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe gehört, dass man damit ein Cloud für sich selbst erstellen kann, was sicherer als Dropbox und co sei. 
Das wäre was für mich
Bei mir geht es jedocch um kleinere Daten also Dokumente, Fotos...mehr nicht

Jedoch muss ich ja erstmal dazu die Grundlagen kennen...deswegen die Frage, wie ich weiter vorgehen muss


----------



## fipS09 (6. Februar 2018)

Du suchst dir ein Tutorial für OwnCloud oder Nextcloud und legst los  die Tutorials fangen meist bei 0 an.


----------



## Kotor (6. Februar 2018)

RetroPie - Retro-gaming on the Raspberry Pi
RetroPie: Kodi als Media Center auf dem Raspberry Pi installieren

Die bessere RetroPie Alternative! – So installierst du RecalboxOS auf deinem Raspberry Pi 2 – PowerPi

kotor


----------



## PhoenixEX (6. Februar 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Du suchst dir ein Tutorial für OwnCloud oder Nextcloud und legst los  die Tutorials fangen meist bei 0 an.



Ja aber die wichtigere Frage ist:

müssen den irgendwelche wichtigen Aufgaben vorher erledigt sein
Ich meine bei Windows z.B. erstmal die Treiber dann die Updates dann die Programme
Gibt es sowas auch beim pi?

Wenn nein, dann würde ich natürlich losstarten


----------



## fipS09 (6. Februar 2018)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Wenn nein, dann würde ich natürlich losstarten



Wie gesagt, die meisten Tutorials fangen bei 0 an, wenn da zusätzliche Pakete oder irgendwas gebraucht werden ist das im Tutorial angegeben. Stell dir das einfach so vor als ob das Tutorial bereits mit der Windows Installation startet, um Mal bei deinem Vergleich zu bleiben


----------



## Scientist (7. Februar 2018)

Nein, so wie Raspbian bereitgestellt wird, ist alles und noch mehr vorhanden, was du fuer den Betrieb deines Raspberry brauchst.
Du kannst also direkt loslegen und probieren eine Wolke aufzusetzen.
Schau dir aber ruhig mehrere Tutorials an und beschaeftige dich auch ausfuehrlich mit dem Thema Sicherheit.

Wenn du noch nicht weißt, was du nutzen moechtest: google mal nach [FONT=&quot]Seafile, Nextcloud, Owncloud[/FONT]


----------



## PhoenixEX (7. Februar 2018)

ok super
ich danke euch leude


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Februar 2018)

Wenns schnell gehen soll, Yuno host - eigene Suchmaschine. Searx bzw Nextcloud.Beim einrichten alles local in eigenen Netwerk. In der cloud kann man eh nix mehr ablegen, außer vl wenn man selber diese verwaltet, nur ich bin kein freund von ne Portweiterleitung, wenn nur per VPN !!!


----------



## Jimini (9. Februar 2018)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> nur ich bin kein freund von ne Portweiterleitung, wenn nur per VPN !!!


Och, Ports kann man schon freigeben, aber natürlich sollten die darauf lauschenden Dienste bzw. die darauf laufenden Applikationen ordentlich konfiguriert sein. Zumal (leider) nicht immer ein VPN genutzt werden kann - beispielsweise wenn man über eine eigene Groupware-Lösung Kalender und Adressbücher mit seinen Smartphones synct.

MfG Jimini


----------

